# CH-54 Skycrane Pod Pictures



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I recently acquired the SSP re-release, and was trying to find pictures of the cargo pod. I have found several with the helicopter carrying the pod, but none of the pod itself, especially the interior. If someone happens to know the designation for the pod, or has links to photos, I'd appreciate knowing about them!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The CH-54 came and went before I went into the service but I remember seeing the insides of three pods, one in Ft. Rucker and two in Ft. Sill in the late 1970's. Both pods at Sill were general use pods, they looked like modern day shipping containers with the ribbed support interiors and one had what looked like a pierced steel plating floor. The pod at Ft. Rucker may still be available at the aviation museum, it had rows of seats down both sides that flipped up and a back-to-back row down the middle. I can't remember how many is seated but judging from this Vietnam era shot I'd say at least 30. 










As an Army kid I saw a lot of these in the air but never with the pods. I live near an air attack base for the US Forestry Department and we have two on station here, both have the fire fighting tank and hoses mounted in place of the pods.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That's a fun kit! I built 2 when I was a kid.
Have fun and post pictures

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got the kit too (nice decal sheet but color call outs for some of the schemes are wrong becaues they are based on museum repaints).

I just did yahoo image searches and came up with some pod pictures. It took a while but they are out there.

http://www.combatreform.org/CH54podsystemoffloads2jeeps.jpg

This site has some info if you scroll way down

http://www.combatreform.org/aircraftphotos.htm

seating in the pod

http://www.combatreform.org/CH54podtroopseating.jpg


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I bet that pod was a _lovely_ accomodation on a steamy hot summer day..............


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ace Airspeed said:


> I bet that pod was a _lovely_ accomodation on a steamy hot summer day..............



Especially after a nice meal of stale Thai food.


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks very much! I have no idea why I didn't find those interior pics.

It appears there are a couple of different pods, based on length. The kit pod appears to be the "long" version. 

I wish that seating pod pic had been taken a little further back (whine, whine). I'm curious to know what the door was like.


----------

